# C20 - soil ammendment



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

Is anyone familiar with this product? It is marketed as a soil amendment and I'm not at all clear how it works or what it's made of. I bought 5 bags of this last year b/c the guy I deal with kept pushing it and I got exhausted. I remember doing a bunch of research on it last year and found very little beyond the marketing materials linked below. I'm not sure whether it did anything or not and am curious if anyone else has used it and/ or know exactly what's in it beyond just "grain byproducts" listed on the label? Is there any evidence that grain byproducts do anything worthwhile in the soil?

http://www.precisionorganics.com/c20.html


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

From the label "soybean hulls, wheat middlings and rice hulls", looks like it's 97% byproducts which is ok as nutrients / fertilizer with a 3% binder made of iron sulfate, molasses and soybean oil.

In the eyes of the farmer and product producer sell everything you can sell even the byproduct, which has good uses.


----------



## RBall (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey Guys - Our Local Grass Store in KC (GrassPad) sells C20 Precision Organics for $49.99/50LB Bag. The bag app rate says 10lbs/1,000 but it's also $50... :shock:

Any thoughts on this versus just Chicken Feed from Tractor Supply for $12.99?


----------



## Carmelmatt317 (Aug 20, 2020)

No thoughts on the c20 but the catfish food from tractor supply has double the protein for a dollar or two more and close to the same pounds. I think it's like 16% of protein turns into nitrogen so that has almost double the nitrogen


----------



## balladinsurgency (Nov 23, 2019)

Do you find the chicken (or catfish) feed attracts nuisance wildlife when spread on the lawn, mice and whitetail deer in particular?


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

tgreen said:


> I bought 5 bags of this last year b/c the guy I deal with kept pushing it and I got exhausted.


Can you post the name of the guy? I want to hire him.


----------



## kwoody51 (10 mo ago)

Bumping this thread.....

Anyone use this and have thoughts/ results? Spotted it at a local co-op and sounds interesting. Cost for me to use this will be about same cost it would be for mechanical aeration so I'm intrigued.


----------

